# Website where?



## Karls (May 25, 2017)

Hello. I've been thinking about making a website for my company for a long time. What company can make a website for me. I want to have good service and support. Thanks.


----------



## Light Guru (May 25, 2017)

Its simple to make one yourself.  Look into squarespace, I have been using them for years.


----------



## tecboy (May 26, 2017)

I use justhost.com. They have templates to make you own website.  Some require additional fees.


----------



## smoke665 (May 26, 2017)

I've tried different sites that offer design templates  but never been satisfied with the canned approach, and not willing to take the time to do my own. I know Office has an html editor but wondering if there might be other alternatives, which would then allow you to just find a host.


----------



## Fruto (May 29, 2017)

Do you will support website for yourself  or company itself? This is very important. You need to know what you want!


----------



## tecboy (May 29, 2017)

I recent bought Zara Web Design.  It's on sale at bestbuy.  It has some nice features, and I'm just learning how to use it by watching YouTube and reading tutorials.  I tried Dreamweaver, but it's too complicated.  Then, I  used Serif Webplus, it was so easy, but it was discontinued.


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2017)

Anyone tried Free Website Builder | Create a Free Website | Wix.com they have a free site (limited with ads), and various pay plans. For $17/month you get an online store.


----------



## Karls (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Anyone tried Free Website Builder | Create a Free Website | Wix.com they have a free site (limited with ads), and various pay plans. For $17/month you get an online store.



They don't have a good support.  I want a company to help me  to make the website!


----------

